# New snake decision



## ArmedPT (Sep 4, 2019)

Greetings from Chicago! My name is Chris, this is my first post.

Well, I am excited for the NARBC that is coming near me to Tinlay Park in October. I will be looking for my next addition, and I was wondering if anyone had any two cents to help with my decision. 

I am looking for a thicker constrictor (no colubrids), but preferably nothing more than 4-6 ft. Based on a lot of research I have it down to a 1)sumatran short-tailed python (looks like captive bred ones have nice temperaments and while they are super muscular the length is reasonable), a 2)Hogg island boa (seems like they are very curious and easily handlable for the most part, 3)Peruvian Long Tailed boa (again, great length and many examples of very tame ones), and a 4)Dumeril's boa (size seems just right, known to be very docile, however I do worry that they have a reputation for going on hunger strikes). 

Any experienced owners have any opinions that can help me? The way I see it I can't really go wrong but of course I seek your experience.

Thanks!

Sent from my Acer Chromebook R13 (CB5-312T) using Tapatalk

Sent from my Acer Chromebook R13 (CB5-312T) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Sep 4, 2019)

Welcome Chris, I have zero experience with boas, but the ones I've seen are really nice. I wish i was in your shoes.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 4, 2019)

@richyboa72


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 4, 2019)

ArmedPT said:


> Greetings from Chicago! My name is Chris, this is my first post.
> 
> Well, I am excited for the NARBC that is coming near me to Tinlay Park in October. I will be looking for my next addition, and I was wondering if anyone had any two cents to help with my decision.
> 
> ...


I take it your in the states, I'm in the UK.
Boas really are great.
I don't own a hogg island but do have a pair of bcl (Peruvian longtail) and also a Nicaraguan and corn island Nicaraguan bci

All are really nice boas, great feeding responses and very rarely grow over 5.5 ft and not gjrthy like the blood bython you mentioned, I've got pics on here if you look thru the threads I've started on here under my name
Cheers Richard 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmedPT (Sep 4, 2019)

richyboa72 said:


> I take it your in the states, I'm in the UK.
> Boas really are great.
> I don't own a hogg island but do have a pair of bcl (Peruvian longtail) and also a Nicaraguan and corn island Nicaraguan bci
> 
> ...



Thank you. What has been your experience with Nics? They are easy to find here and quite inexpensive, but again many of the Central American BCIs here have a reputation of being nippy compared to the Colombians. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 5, 2019)

ArmedPT said:


> Thank you. What has been your experience with Nics? They are easy to find here and quite inexpensive, but again many of the Central American BCIs here have a reputation of being nippy compared to the Colombians.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the odd hiss when they was younger, but that's young snakes, you can soon win there trust like any animal, I'm sure I never got nipped by them tho , 
as you say are pretty easy to get hold off,they really are nice boas, mine was hypo so she had great colour too, so chilled 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmedPT (Sep 6, 2019)

richyboa72 said:


> I got the odd hiss when they was younger, but that's young snakes, you can soon win there trust like any animal, I'm sure I never got nipped by them tho ,
> as you say are pretty easy to get hold off,they really are nice boas, mine was hypo so she had great colour too, so chilled
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



Thank you for the response! I might add Nicaraguan boas onto my list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

